# McCallin' All Cats 2017



## vintagebike

We are looking for suggestions for fun things, games and special happenings that you do (or maybe don't ) want to see during the 4 day event coming to McCall, Idaho February 23-26 , 2017.   We hope to see 50+ cats! ????? 
Steve and crew


----------



## tom

It's only a 12 hour drive so I will be there I'll see if I can drag WakeuoCall with me.


----------



## Track Addict

Going to throw somethings out.  Just thinking out loud here:

If getting a cat ride to some snow to ski/board is possible that would be epic for some of us.

Maybe some cat proving grounds on the steep and deep to see who the real king of the hill is?  Not sure how to handicap the Pontoon tuckers to make it fair though.

A ride in a Kristi moving under it's own power would be historic.

Driving skills?  I know backing my tucker on to a trailer/groomer/drags is a challenge.  Kind like the brady bunch driving contest with the cone and egg?

Something to lure in the attention of the kids and significant others who maybe in tow and allow us to live with this addition?  Nice view, picnic lunch, fire for warmth and not an all day time commitment?


----------



## BearGap

It's about 550 miles from Puget Sound - so not bad compared to other folks. As a local, where are we going to park 50 trucks and trailers? I've been looking at lodging and I don't see any with large parking areas so far. Do you have any ideas on lodging or places you think might work and be somewhat secure?

Thank you for all the hard work,  Dan


----------



## Cidertom

Couple of ideas for consideration.

ID board. Pix of cat, name of owner, basic stats.  We had people asking about certain cats at Meow I, and trying to remember everyone...

A "Grand Parade"  get a good quality video camera, or two, and get a video of all the cats driving by.  either by age, or make or?  

hope to be there.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Going to throw somethings out.  Just thinking out loud here:
> 
> If getting a cat ride to some snow to ski/board is possible that would be epic for some of us.
> 
> Maybe some cat proving grounds on the steep and deep to see who the real king of the hill is?  Not sure how to handicap the Pontoon tuckers to make it fair though.
> 
> A ride in a Kristi moving under it's own power would be historic.
> 
> Driving skills?  I know backing my tucker on to a trailer/groomer/drags is a challenge.  Kind like the brady bunch driving contest with the cone and egg?
> 
> Something to lure in the attention of the kids and significant others who maybe in tow and allow us to live with this addition?  Nice view, picnic lunch, fire for warmth and not an all day time commitment?






humm, wanting historic? leaving my tucker at home and BRINGING my KT3, and yes, I will be giving rides to anyone brave enough to jump in!!!


Mr vintage bike has and continues to spend countless hours putting together this event and it will be EPIC. A grand gathering of sno cats and their care takers. Mccall is beautiful and the sno is Great!


----------



## tom

I've noticed they have a couple of different ski areas and terrain parks. Are we planning to base out of any one in particular?


----------



## vintagebike

We will based in town using two great hotels owned by a local family.  I am working on parking logistics with the city and getting arrangements made with our gitney bus service to help out.  We will need a bunch of trailer loading/unloading wranglers to make it go more smoothly. Local police and fire are onboard for security and emergency medical services.  Looking at snowmobile side trips to Burgdorf Hot Springs and maybe site seeing in a ski equipped Bushplane.  There is also the indoor  ice rink in the middle of town for  skating and for hockey and ice skating shows.  So far I have not seen any snowcats on frozen  Payette Lake but maybe next year?   Steve and crew.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

This is sounding really great. Happy to help out if there's anything I can do. 
I started coming down with a serious snow cat fever yesterday.


----------



## tom

Happy to help out when I arrive as well.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snowsurfer said:


> This is sounding really great. Happy to help out if there's anything I can do.
> I started coming down with a serious snow cat fever yesterday.


only known cure, Tucker Sno-Cat...


----------



## Nikson

All these opportunities to hang out with coolest folk on the planet... Hmmm...


----------



## vintagebike

*Event Poster Glamor shots*

Scott Anderson , the artist doing the McCallin' All Cats 2017 event advertising poster asked us to post pics of our snow cats that will be coming.  His brother just bought one of Bogus Basin's (near Boise) vintage Tucker cats and he would like to see some more examples of the many models and manufactures.   The original acrylic of the poster will be available as well as limited signed special editions.  These will all be very affordable. McCall 2017 Crew


----------



## vintagebike

One of Scott Anderson's paintings. 

Plans call for the first night to be under the lights at Little Ski Hill.  We will have the area all to ourselves.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

vintagebike said:


> View attachment 85628
> One of Scott Anderson's paintings.
> 
> Plans call for the first night to be under the lights at Little Ski Hill.  We will have the area all to ourselves.



Will the wagon be there just like the picture ?


----------



## pointy chops

We're excited about the event and using the opportunity to toss our Tucker hauler into action. Gonna be a blast!


----------



## vintagebike

I haven't seen the station wagon around town .  But there still is a pay phone just like in the picture.  I think the kids inherited the house on the lake.


----------



## JimVT

can we get book rooms yet?


----------



## vintagebike

Not quite yet, the two managers are working on their best rates but it's still high season in McCall so they are pretty busy.  Should have it all set by August 15-20.  McCall 2017 crew


----------



## tom

Any news to share on booking or room costs?


----------



## vintagebike

Room rates and booking info for two of the nicest and most Snow Cat friendly hotels in McCall, the Holiday Inn Hunt Lodge and the Best Western Plus McCall Lodge , "should" be ready by this coming Tuesday, August 23.  Summer season is winding down and folks in town are now almost  ready to plan for Winter.  McCall Crew


----------



## JimVT

last week lyndon and I  got our  reservations  at bestwestern


----------



## vintagebike

*Event Poster rough cut*

First rough sketch by event artist Scott Anderson. That is "Sophie", a 1949 owned by Bill Guthie a few years ago , then she was stationed in Steamboat Springs before coming to McCall in early 2012.   McCall Crew


----------



## tom

I'm booked at Best Western..sounds like they are coming from "all over".


----------



## vintagebike

Ask for Jacob at the Hunt Lodge 208-634-4700 and Jessica at Best Western 208-634-2230.   They asked that you make sure to say you are with the McCallin' All Cats group.  Many folks are planning on the full day outing on Sunday and staying to leave on Monday.   Thursday afternoon and evening will be very special.  More soon.   McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

And we all thank Jinn for the wise and sage advice.  We have a special prize for the Snow Cat coming from farthest away.  Planes on skis don't count.


----------



## tom

My plan is to arrive the 22nd leave the 27th. May be part of a "convoy" from western Colorado.


----------



## JimVT

can we use the lot next to the bestwestern?


----------



## vintagebike

*logistics*

We are working on parking and transport.  Things are now flexible till a good estimate on the number of cats and participants gets more clear.  McCall crew


----------



## tom

Looks like the Wake up Call's are on board..so I'm wondering if there are any other western Colorado 'cats heading to McCall on or about the 22nd of February? We got the start of a convoy here..let me know.


----------



## Track Addict

Trying to plan the itinerary from Boston out there and we have some travel time.  Want to hit the epic events especially anything that may involve cats and skis/boards. Traveling with the track addict offspring(cats meow 5 yo veteran(ski pro) and debuting his 1 yo bro tomorrow happy bday J.Tucker) Mom support group as well.

Any details much appreciated!


----------



## tom

TA..will you be flying or driving? That's is quite a haul to trailer a machine.


----------



## Track Addict

Flying into Boise.  Driving up from there.  Buming cat rides all weekend !


----------



## tom

You can ride with me and mine if you like


----------



## Track Addict

Yes and thanks.   Looking forward to that ride and many others. Sno cat/snowcat people all great friends seem to be happy to take us in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Greg364

Rooms booked at the Best Western, bringing the wife and daughter, and the 443. Should be a great time.


----------



## tom

What kind of registrations or permits will we need for the out of state 'Cats?


----------



## vintagebike

*Permits*

Idaho will require out of state cat permits.  We are meeting with county and state officials to figure out how to best classify vintage Snow Cats.  McCall Crew


----------



## sno-drifter

*Re: Permits*



vintagebike said:


> Idaho will require out of state cat permits.  We are meeting with county and state officials to figure out how to best classify vintage Snow Cats.  McCall Crew



I would think that if we are operating at the ski area, and the ski area is sponsoring the event that we would be part of the area operator's operation and no state/ county permits will be required. Most of us will not be operating in the state/ county other than this event.


----------



## tom

Some states honor other states permits..is Idaho one of those?


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Permits*



vintagebike said:


> Idaho will require out of state cat permits.  We are meeting with county and state officials to figure out how to best classify vintage Snow Cats.  McCall Crew


how old for vintage??


----------



## Lyndon

Your ST4 will definitely qualify! Usually qualified entrants are allowed a 'guest'. The Scout can come  as a Guest.


----------



## JimVT

I could leave the 12yr old pistenbully at home.


----------



## vintagebike

*Vintage and newer*

It's McCallin' "All" Cats.  All ages and makes.  I hear Tucker Inc. may be bringing a very new one. We hope permits and fees , not much in any case, will be the same for whatever you can trailer in.  Some of the smaller rigs,  those under 2000 lbs dry and unloaded,  qualify as snow mobiles in at least our part Idaho and may have a bit more access to the backcountry.  More info about all that soon. So far the officials , and there are a lot of them, are very pleaded that we are coming and will do all they can to make everyone happy. McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*Re: McCallin' "All"  Cats 2017, opps*

That should be "are very pleased" not "very pleaded"


----------



## JimVT

I was reading lots of Idaho rules yesterday and I think 1000lbs is the max for a snowmobile for travel on roads. it would be neat to operate them in town but I couldn't find anything on snowcats.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> I was reading lots of Idaho rules yesterday and I think 1000lbs is the max for a snowmobile for travel on roads. it would be neat to operate them in town but I couldn't find anything on snowcats.



wow, kinda like Greenfield Village, Henry Ford Museum, Michigan, 


Jim VT, could you image a town, up in the Rockies/Sawtooths/Wasachs/Beartooths/etc,  that only allowed Tucker Sno-Cats on the roads in Winter, no cars, no snow mobiles.


----------



## JimVT

Pontoon Princess said:


> wow, kinda like Greenfield Village, Henry Ford Museum, Michigan,
> 
> 
> Jim VT, could you image a town, up in the Rockies/Sawtooths/Wasachs/Beartooths/etc,  that only allowed Tucker Sno-Cats on the roads in Winter, no cars, no snow mobiles.



are you teasing me again? 
that would be a fun place to visit. maybe show up with a snow trac
jim


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Was just taking a google flight around Mcall since I've never been there. Looks like an awesome place. I haven't booked yet but the dates are going to work out great for us. 
I feel a chill in the air and the excitement of winter coming already.


----------



## vintagebike

We are working on a Sunday Surprise that will have everyone wishing they had a snow cat.  ???  McCall Crew


----------



## Sno-Surfer

vintagebike said:


> We are working on a Sunday Surprise that will have everyone wishing they had a snow cat. &#55357;&#56893;&#55357;&#56367;&#55358;&#56705; McCall Crew


 
 ^^ please let there be snow on the roads so we can have a parade!!
 Everyone loves a snow(sno) cat parade.


----------



## JimVT

how about some advertising and fill the town up??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> how about some advertising and fill the town up??



the best advertising is word of mouth, tell and encourage your friends to bring their sno machine to McCallin' and join in a great event, one that you will not soon forget and wish you could do it all over again the next week.

by having it in McCall, Idaho... the hope is, folks from Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, Montana, Nevada, Canada, California, Washington, Oregon, and ???  all could meet is a somewhat central location and sno cat............


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snowsurfer said:


> ^^ please let there be snow on the roads so we can have a parade!!
> Everyone loves a snow(sno) cat parade.



Every morning as we head out for that days great adventure, there will be a Parade of rigs and sno cats on trailers, can you image the sight of 50 plus rigs headed out, and this will happen for 4 days, so 4 parades of sno cats


----------



## ScottMX68

I'm thinking of making the trek from grass valley ca, and maybe a couple more cats. They have the bergondorf hot springs 20miles out that would be fun.


----------



## vintagebike

Did you hack into our secret eMail server?    Burgdorf, never heard of it.  McCall Crew


----------



## ScottMX68

Sorry I'm a sledder and travel up there. Have many sledder friends there too. Beautiful area. I will erase post if needed.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

so glad you know the area and are interested in coming, spread the word and see you there, thank you!!! and yes, rumor has it, there will be a trip to the hot springs !!!


----------



## vintagebike

*Another possibility for lodging*

For those of us lucky enough to have an RV as a tow rig, a new host has been found.  The McCall RV Resort will be open this winter.  It's only a few minutes from downtown.  They were just remodeled to an upscale, beautiful facility.  The rates are very reasonable and even have about a dozen cozy cabins available for a little less than some of the other options.  We are negotiating a slight discount if you don't already have one from AAA or another group.  Load the link and then chose McCall.    McCall Crew
WWW.G7RVRESORTS.Com


----------



## vintagebike

Just as a tease, the Friday night event/roundup/cruise starts only about 1/4 of a mile from the RV Resort.  New moon that night- beautiful star shine.  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*McCall Aluminum Fest*

Scott Anderson, the event poster artist, has invited us to a get together Friday night at the site of his DC-3/C47 restoration park. He is planning on a BBQ, a band and a special brew just for us from Salmon River Brewery in McCall. Then we will Track or walk  down to the developing McCall River Front Park for a "Freezin' Man" Bonfire. McCAll Crew


----------



## vintagebike

We have been informed that Valley County, Idaho will stretch the rules a bit and register our out of state Snow Cats as snowmobiles.  The permits for 2017 will be $32.50.   BUT- a generous, anonymous, Idaho born snow catter will purchase the permit for the first 30 cats to sign up.  Just PM me your name, address, phone number with the make, model and year of your rig.  When the state forms  arrive in January we will fill them out for you and either mail the sticker to you or have it waiting when you get to McCall.  McCall Crew


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

vintagebike said:


> BUT- a generous, anonymous, Idaho born snow catter will purchase the permit for the first 30 cats to sign up.



That's awesome


----------



## tom

Extremely generous...be sure and let me know what the Anonymous one is drinking I'm buying!


----------



## vintagebike

It looks like some of the Private Messages are not getting to me.  Please send your info to Vintagebike by email through the forum.  The permit list is growing quickly.  McCall Crew


----------



## tom

Just sent you my info by email..thank you


----------



## wakeupcall

Vintagebike, Thank You for getting this together . Just e mailed my info to you. Thanks in advance for your help and anyone who is involved in putting this event together. Wakeupcall


----------



## vintagebike

*McCall 2017*

Snowing here next week.  A good sign of things to come.    McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

Maybe you are wondering why "Vintagebike" 1973 Bultaco Sherpa T 350...Shares the barn with my cats and a bunch of other motorcycles.


----------



## wakeupcall

Cool trials bike. I used to own and ride the same bike. Never got into professional trials but a friend of mine was a state renowned trials rider.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2017 Snowcat tags*

The permit list is filling up quickly.  No time for fence sitting.  
McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' Snow, reserve a room or two now*

There is snow in the forecast for the next few days.  When the folks in Boise see that the hotel rooms in the better hotels for the winter season will start get reserved. The hotels have a very easy 24-48 hour cancellation policy if things change. So get yours now!  "What do you have to loose?" McCall Crew. 

Last year March view of frozen Payette Lake


----------



## vintagebike




----------



## Track Addict

Desmarais Family representing the New England Sno Cat Faction is booked and ready to go!  Flying out of Boston Wednesday and will be in McCall Thursday morning until Sunday evening.

Bringing a 2015 model Jovan Tucker as a carry on no permit needed but his older brother may need some sort of permit from the local law enforcement!

Thanks to everybody for getting this awesome event together.  We had a great time at the first Meow with great people this looks to be another one for the record books.


----------



## vintagebike

*Our new addition*

Our new Tucker Kitten, Little Cat, "should" be ready for passengers by February.


----------



## Boomer

Hello,

I am an avid snowcatter (Hagglunds BV206) interested in possibly joining in on some of your fun.

What is the best way to keep track?

Dan Rawson

danrawson@aol.com


----------



## vintagebike

Welcome! Just keep checking this site/link  for info on McCall 2017.     McCall Crew


----------



## nikos

McCall RV Resort Area.

Nikos


----------



## JimVT

Boomer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an avid snowcatter (Hagglunds BV206) interested in possibly joining in on some of your fun.
> 
> What is the best way to keep track?
> 
> Dan Rawson
> 
> danrawson@aol.com


just show up at one of the events. we have several that don't get on the computer much.  anyone is more than welcome to stop in an look at the equipment if your shopping. 
we had a hagglunds at the Leavenworth gathering one year.
right now I think most are getting rooms at best  western in mccall .


----------



## vintagebike

*hotel reservations*

The Smith Family, owners and operators of both of our guest hotels- The Hunt Lodge Holiday Inn and The Best Western Plus Lodge in McCall, are hosting one big day of McCallin' All Cats 2017 on their 500+ acre working cattle and forrest ranch near New Meadows.  Lots planned for that day☃☃.  McCall Crew


----------



## tom

This is starting to look like an adventure of epic proportions! Thank you..


----------



## vintagebike

Are there any Phantom 4 drone/camera pilots coming to McCall?  McCall Crew


----------



## Pontoon Princess

nikson is fabulous, world famous for his drone videos, and loves sno-catting, i can not thank him enough for the ones he has done of sno cat adventures.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Yes a drone would be awesome. Christmas is still coming....it would be great to have a video of this event. I have one go pro I'll use. It would be great to have a couple more cameras out and about.


----------



## vintagebike

So far Nikson has only "hinted" 'about coming to McCallin' All Cats 2017.


----------



## Cidertom

Barring unforeseen difficulties I and SnöVit will be at the Best Western.

CT


----------



## Tye one on

Will a phantom 3 do?


----------



## vintagebike

Yes.  Bring your extra batteries and SDs.  We can have a showing at the Saturday night feast.  (more on that soon) .  McCall Crew


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: Event Poster Glamor shots*



vintagebike said:


> Scott Anderson , the artist doing the McCallin' All Cats 2017 event advertising poster asked us to post pics of our snow cats that will be coming.  His brother just bought one of Bogus Basin's (near Boise) vintage Tucker cats and he would like to see some more examples of the many models and manufactures.   The original acrylic of the poster will be available as well as limited signed special editions.  These will all be very affordable. McCall 2017 Crew



I have to have one who do I give my money to


----------



## vintagebike

Scott is working on the poster art now.  All should be ready soon.  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*Taking reservations in McCall*

When booking rooms ask for Jacob at the Hunt Lodge 208-634-4700 and Jessica at Best Western 208-634-2230.   They asked that you make sure to say you are with the McCallin' All Cats group.  Many folks are planning on the full day outing on Sunday and staying to leave on Monday.   Thursday late afternoon and evening under the lights at Little Ski Hill will be very special.  Saturday will be awesome. More soon. McCall Crew


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Driving around the Hood River valley and seeing fresh snow on the Mt Hood today sure gets me excited for this winter. 
Just booked our room this morning.


----------



## Helmsman38

Booked Feb 22nd ~ 26th


----------



## vintagebike

*Get a free Idaho permit ASAP*

We have been informed that Valley County, Idaho will stretch the rules a bit and register our out of state Snow Cats as snowmobiles.  The permits for 2017 will be $32.50.   BUT- a generous, anonymous, Idaho born snow catter will purchase the permit for the first 30 cats to sign up.  Just email through the forum to me your name, address, phone number with the make, model and year of your rig.  When the state forms  arrive in January we will fill them out for you and either mail the sticker to you or have it waiting when you get to McCall.   McCall Crew


----------



## Mother Tucker

Don't call 208-634-2230, it's not the best western, nice guy though.


----------



## vintagebike

You must have mis-dialed.  208-634-2230 is the correct phone number for the Best Western in McCall.  I just called them.  McCall Crew


----------



## Mother Tucker

OK good luck with that ha ha. Booked in at  the Hunt lodge, Woo Hoo!


----------



## Helmsman38

Bellingham to McCall Id  is a quick  552 miles. 11.5hr drive (with lunch brake)  provided there isn't fog or ice the whole way. Ordered the spare tire and wheel for the trailer today wouldn't want to blow a tire without a spare on the way to Sherwood forest.


----------



## Tye one on

Can anyone give me a review of Hotel McCall?


----------



## JimVT

they setup an rv park.


----------



## vintagebike

That last post reminds me.  If you are bringing an RV to McCall we have found a great spot for you.  Check out the McCall RV Resort at 208-634-5646.  Their very nice meeting and conference center will be the site of our Saturday night dinner, Tucker History Presentation and general bull session.  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*Tracksters  McCAllin' ?*

Are there any Cushman Tracksters or Trackster owners coming to McCall?  I'm thinking of having one ready to go by February.


----------



## JimVT

washingtons largest snow show is this weekend in Puyallup. to bad some advertisement could be posted of the cat event.
WASSA is big on opening up areas . 
http://www.wssa.us/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=431529&module_id=232712
pb dealer showed up with a groomer and a couple from our group displayed and sold their cats at it one year.
i'll have a awd christini and a freight sled on skis at my sons  booth for sale.
I couldn't'  get the flyer to upload


----------



## Mother Tucker

Going to be there. Gotta go see Famous Dave.


----------



## vintagebike

*Bring your best game*

We are planning a snow golf  drive contest on Sunday using EcoBalls that desolve harmlessly in the snow over the winter.  So stash away a club or two.  
		
		
	

	McCall Crew


----------



## JimVT

setting my snow trac up for 3000ft elevation. I hope it should be good at McCall's 5000ft.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

KT7 one step closer to McCall going to be a long drive for us but worth it


----------



## Helmsman38

Is the event still going to happen ? Lindsey Harris in McCall ID chamber of commerce said it's been called off  tell me it isn't so.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' 2017*

There are changes to be announced very soon.   McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2017 Update*

Over the last 2 weeks we lost 3 of the 5 locations for McCallin' due to the recent land sales and subsequent closure of access.   It has been a struggle to find alternatives that are acceptable to the US Forrest Service.  It looks like there are solutions but it will be the middle of this coming week before I get all my questions answered.  The Princess and I are working very hard to make this happen- I have been planning it for over 18 months and am not one to give up. But for those of you that are close to McCall, we have been invited to The Little Ski Hill for two Friday nights during Winter Carnival, January 27 and Feb. 3.  More on that soon too.  Steve and the McCall Crew


----------



## Cidertom

I was afraid of that when I was told of the sale and the closures.

I appreciate all the work that has been done.
CT


----------



## vintagebike

All the location and access problems are solved.  We are full throttle.  Let's make McCallin' All Cats 2017 Huuuuge...and great again.   McCall Crew


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Awesome news! Now start snowing!!!
Thanks for all the effort to organize this, we can't wait!!


----------



## vintagebike

Everyone that is coming to McCall , or thinking about it, please post your plans and support.  The more the locals see what is in it for them brows: ) the easier it will be for us to get their support if any more operational or logistical problems come up.   McCall Crew


----------



## redsqwrl

Hello Mccall team.

Mike In WI is considering attending. Plane tickets are in the shopping basket awaiting confirmation. Hotel reservation is a call away.  Work schedule is tentatively cleared. Our Local snowmobile club members are checking availability of snowmobile recreation opportunities in the region. Low impact over the snow recreation is the next greatest thing for a aging population )))  Events of this nature are the best kept secret. snow is a natural carpet that protects. over the snow recreation is a pleasant experience best share in a group environment.

Just peaking over the fence from the upper midwest...
Mike


----------



## Track Addict

We are still booked and planning to attend if the event is great again!  Love to see an itinerary of the events so we can plan accordingly.

Flying in from Boston Massachusetts with wife and kids.  Couldn't get the TSA pre check for the Tucker so it's staying east.  Rooming in McCall Thursday until Sunday.  Looking forward to bumming some cat time and exploring what Idaho has to offer.  Planing to ski/board at Brundage and maybe a snowmobile trip.  We will consume food, goods, and services during our vacation there and leave McCall as we found it!

Past Cat events have been spectacular.  Don't think you will find a better group of people to come to town!


----------



## vintagebike

*more, more, more*

Thanks!  Keep em coming.?️️️️️


----------



## Pontoon Princess

redsqwrl said:


> Hello Mccall team.
> 
> Mike In WI is considering attending.
> 
> Events of this nature are the best kept secret. snow is a natural carpet that protects. over the snow recreation is a pleasant experience best share in a group environment.
> 
> Just peaking over the fence from the upper midwest...
> Mike




ah, yes, "the secret society of sno" hope you know the handshake


----------



## TomPa

Have reservations at the Holiday Inn Thursday thru Sunday, looking forward to being part of awesome event.   Let the Games Begin ! ! ! !


----------



## vintagebike

For insurance coverage we are forming "The Vintage Snowcat Association".  Unofficial Charter members are those attending McCall 2017. McCall Crew


----------



## 2t2

I just purchased a 1968 Snow-Trac ST4 and am planning on attending.  I will be the rookie in town and am excited about the event.


----------



## Northcoast

Room booked,looking forward to seeing my fellow snowcat fans.  It's the only time I don't have people ask "why do you have that?"


----------



## vintagebike

*BIG Ranch visit*

I went out this afternoon to the 500 acre ranch, off Hwy 55 between New Meadows and McCall,  that will be hosting our Sunday events- 300ac of open, rolling fields, trails and hillocks and 200ac of mixed open and dense forrest.  The new owners and their ranch manager are excited to be having us.  Look for a BBQ and the Famous Pink Pontoons Traveling Circus.  Imagine what it will look like with 4-5 ft of snow like it had this last February.  This is where the drone pilots can have some fun.  Cross Country skiers too. All the cattle have left for the winter.  McCall Crew (sorry the "run" pointers will not work,  these are screen captures since I could not load the complete videos)


----------



## Helmsman38

Curious ; Roll call  Who's all going do date ?


----------



## vintagebike

*Idaho Snow Machine permits*

We still have a few "free to the first 30 participants" permit spots left.  McCall Crew



This never gets old


----------



## tom

Congratulations and Thank you on the epic save VintageBike. My crew will be sneaking in on the 22nd. If all goes according to plan I'll be convoying in with WakeUp Call as well. Lookng forward to it!!


----------



## vintagebike

*Lost Cat*

Has anyone seen this Trackmaster? It belonged to the resort facilities manager of one of our McCallin' 2017 ski area locations.  Last seen in 15-20 years ago in Colorado.  Steve (Opps, sideways. A little help?)


----------



## nikos

*Re: Lost Cat*

Vintagebike
Has anyone seen this Trackmaster? It belonged to the resort facilities manager of one of our McCallin' 2017 ski area locations.  Last seen in 15-20 years ago in Colorado.  Steve (Opps, sideways. A little help?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and without NIKOS, "the Fixer" we all thank you, thanks for straightening out the world


----------



## Logger1965

Ok, I'm in all reserved at the Best Western for the 23-27, be there Thursday morning ready for the fun and games to begin!!!


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Lost Cat*



nikos said:


> Vintagebike
> Has anyone seen this Trackmaster? It belonged to the resort facilities manager of one of our McCallin' 2017 ski area locations.  Last seen in 15-20 years ago in Colorado.  Steve (Opps, sideways. A little help?


steve
I seen a picture of one like it in the classifieds


----------



## Jeffsno27

Tucker has booked a room and we will be bringing a vintage machine too!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Jeffsno27 said:


> Tucker has booked a room and we will be bringing a vintage machine too!


fabulous, fabulous, fabulous, to have you coming, and with a vintage machine too !!!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We're going, four of us with sno cat in tow. Reservations booked Thursday - Sunday and hoping to squeeze every bit of fun out of this! I can barely wait, just ask my kids. Heck I can barely wait for a bit more snow. (Almost frosty here this morn and the ski area has about 9" so far) 
Back from Maui, tan is fading fast, summer boards are put away and winter boards getting ready. Focused on winter now. 
Sounds like a great crew going to this.  Looking forward to meeting you all, looking forward to snow!!


----------



## Helmsman38

(Bulls Eye)           if you know what Im talking about you can come along. Bring you own


----------



## vintagebike

*Added to Sunday events*

We have added a new event to "Sunday on 500 Acres". A Frisbee Snow Golf Accuracy contest with amazing prizes  for adults and kids. We will have our Kitten "Li'l Cat" shagging the discs. As you can see the games are sponsored by The Pink Pontoons Traveling Circus. McCall Crew


----------



## JimVT

Remember this page?https://www.facebook.com/snowcatjamboree


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: Added to Sunday events*



vintagebike said:


> We have added a new event to "Sunday on 500 Acres". A Frisbee Snow Golf Accuracy contest with amazing prizes  for adults and kids. We will have our Kitten "Li'l Cat" shagging the discs. As you can see the games are sponsored by The Pink Pontoons Traveling Circus. McCall Crew
> View attachment 87002



Thats one cute Kitten


----------



## Helmsman38

Vintage Bike

If possible on the "23rd"  should you know of a location where I can do some plinking away from the crowd ?  That would be awesome . Let me know.. Got love the Idaho outdoors


----------



## Helmsman38

TomPA ya up to some shootin if Steve/Vintage bike  finds us a spot


----------



## sno-drifter

Kristi KT7 said:


> Vintage Bike
> 
> If possible on the "23rd"  should you know of a location where I can do some plinking away from the crowd ?  That would be awesome . Let me know.. Got love the Idaho outdoors



I believe that the McCall Crew has done a fantastic job with all that they have planed and put together. The addition of another event seems like we are asking too much. I am fine without the biathlon event. My $.02


----------



## TomPa

Always up for burning a lil powder while in the powder. Still going to be a great event with or without


----------



## KT3survivor

very interested in this. . . no idea what my employment situation will be so I cant commit yet but its something for me to aim at.


----------



## Mother Tucker

We're booked in at the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Helmsman38

Hey Leon      You got one up north of ya going to roll right past ya to McCall !


----------



## Helmsman38

I am beginning to think the snow cats in the Whistler BC area never travel for an outing ?


----------



## vintagebike

*Movin' towards February*

With the election behind  us  with many folks looking to a brighter future it is time to firm up your plans.  Everyone here in Idaho asks me "how many Snow Cats are coming to McCall?"  I say 50-75. We can handle that and more!   So, jet your carbs for 5000-7500 ft, check you batteries and adjust the tracks.  When this all goes great look for a yearly event here.  Reduced rate rooms are still available at the Hunt Lodge and the Best Western with cozy cabins and RV space at the McCall RV Resort.  Here is a shot of Payette Lake and the nearby mountains taken today from 5500ft and about 32•.


----------



## vintagebike

*snowing all week in McCall*

Looks like the snow is finally building up in McCall.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

what dates is this going down ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

vintagebike said:


> We are looking for suggestions for fun things, games and special happenings that you do (or maybe don't ) want to see during the 4 day event coming to McCall, Idaho February 23-26 , 2017.   We hope to see 50+ cats! ?????
> Steve and crew


A. Tucker, here is the dates of the McCall, Idaho snow cat get together...


----------



## vintagebike

*snow report*

It's been snowing for the last three days in McCall.  I talked to both of our host hotels yesterday- with the snow the rooms are booking up fast all around our reserved block. Sooooo... if you are procrastinating now is a good time to get confirmed so I can set up another set of rooms before they are sold out (unless you are planning on tent camping)  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*Report from Migratory Ridge, McCall*

10 degrees this morning and falling with more snow this weekend.  The mountains are covered with 2-3 feet of snow and the soon to be frozen Payette Lake is covered in cold fog.  What a way to view the coming day!


----------



## Tahoeskier

We are planning to come up from Northern Nevada with our vintage Thiokol cat. My friend has a Tucker and he will be coming too. Is there a list of events and how do we sign up? Is there a fee to pay?
 Thanks, Dennis


----------



## vintagebike

*still snowin'*

Best to start with reserving hotel or RV space, the whole area is filling up fast.  There are phone numbers listed a few posts back for our lodging sponsors.  More info very soon as McCall wakes up to winter.  Plan on a very full four days.


----------



## Tahoeskier

Ok. We will make reservations today. How about signup and fees?


----------



## vintagebike

Look back in the posts for info about the required Idaho out of state Snowmachine tags.  Only A few free ones left!


----------



## tucker mule

Sound like a hoot, so count me in, if your counting.


----------



## vintagebike

We will be counting noses soon.  The rooms in McCall are going very quickly so don't delay your reservations.  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*McCall Snow forecast*

If this keeps up...


----------



## vintagebike

*Stars in McCall?*

We have been talking to some "celebrities" about coming to McCallin 2017.  What would it take to get the re-creation "Lost in Space" Chariot out here?  Maybe with Bruce Willis driving it?  Or just keep it simple?  Just us?


----------



## 4TrackCat

That would be great! More the merrier.


----------



## vintagebike

*Lost in Space Stars in McCall?*

We have been talking to some "celebrities" about coming to McCallin 2017.  What would it take to get the re-creation "Lost in Space" Chariot out here?  Maybe with Bruce Willis driving it?  Or just keep it simple?  Just us?


----------



## vintagebike

*Northern California Cats?*

Are there any Snow Cats coming to McCall from Auburn , Grass Valley- Nevada City areas?  I have a friend there that wants to be a Snow Catter.  Steve


----------



## Northcoast

We're coming from Auburn.


----------



## Cidertom

even more rare than the Yeti!  Send invite anyway.


----------



## Helmsman38

As a kid that was when I knew a snow cat was going to be in my life  I just didn't know it would be40 years later


----------



## vintagebike

*Show & Shine?*

McCallin' 2017 is already pretty much jam packed with events but anybody up for a show n' shine?  We have 2+ acres to  the left of the Best Western Hotel for a static get together.  McCall Crew


----------



## Tahitikev

Greetings fellow snowcat lovers.. We are new kids here on this blog, how can we get info on this? is there a link? thx KB


----------



## vintagebike

Welcome Best to just start at the first post of "McCallin' All Cats 2017".  I think most of your questions will be answered.  There are phone numbers for our host hotels and RV sites.  McCall Crew


----------



## Cidertom

*Re: Show & Shine?*



vintagebike said:


> McCallin' 2017 is already pretty much jam packed with events but anybody up for a show n' shine?  We have 2+ acres to  the left of the Best Western Hotel for a static get together.  McCall Crew
> View attachment 87280



I think we need a gathering spot at least one day.  not certain about the 
"shine " part.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCall Snow Update Dec 6*

Little Ski Hill- site of Thursday night welcome dinner and catting under the lights and a good time for trial runs and tune ups. This shot shows the spot where this years Capitol Christmas Tree ,now in Washington DC, was cut.



The 500 Acre cattle ranch in New Meadows.  Site of the Sunday get together


----------



## vintagebike

*McCall Snow Report*

0F degrees with snow coming around noon. Then snow every day till at least Dec 22.


----------



## vintagebike

*Snow update from McCall*

30 degrees and still snow falling for days to come.  Look for an announcement this coming week about a new event for Saturday Feb 25.  Plan to be up early!  McCall Crew


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the Crew has been busy, steve you are doing a great job of pulling this event together, well DONE!


----------



## vintagebike

*Friday Report from McCall- New Event!*

About 12-16" of snow the last few days.  It's now 10 degrees going to -11 overnight.  The picture shows Alpenglow common here during cold winter late afternoons around sunset.  We are announcing another event for McCallin' All Cats 2017.  On Saturday February 25 we will be up early for a special Pancakes,  Bacon and Orange Juice breakfast at "The Activity Barn" about 10 minutes from downtown McCall.  We will be inviting the public to the local group  benefit ( more on this later) breakfast and a 1-3 hour "Cat Show'' .  Then The Activity Barn will host us on their 800- 1500 acres ( depending on snow conditions) of varied terrain.  They have a full food service there including beer and wine and  will offer a mechanized tow tubing hill and beginner skiing/boarding.  They are owned and operated by Brundage Mountain Resort, our Friday Host.  All of the events are now solid and we will be posting a full schedule after the first of the year.  Www.activitybarn.com.  McCall Crew


----------



## Pontoon Princess

for the first kristi, KT3 and or KT4 to commit and signup, I will pay for 2 nights lodging at the Best Western, must be done by 12/25/2016


----------



## Cidertom

If I didn't know better I'd say they are putting bait out to trap a wild Kristy at mcCall.


----------



## vintagebike

*Gas card offer not only to Kristis*

To incourage Snow Cat diversity? we are asking Maverick Gas ( lots of them in Idaho) to give a $100 fuel card to the driver/owner of the first of the  Kristi, Hagglunds or Trackmaster 4VLs ( total 5 cards) attending McCallin' All Cats 2017. If Maverick backs out, we will do it.!
Plus if one of these shows up I will give it a $500 Gas card.  



McCall Crew


----------



## Track Addict

East coast team very excited about this trip! Thanks to all for making this happen.  Looks to be great family, friends, and activities.

Kids are amped up looking at the photos of the McCall sno so we got out the gear and a little practice at the indoor training facility. 

That little one is rare late model twin ski J. Tucker.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> for the first kristi, KT3 and or KT4 to commit and signup, I will pay for 2 nights lodging at the Best Western, must be done by 12/25/2016



totally forgot about the KT2, which is now included in the offer, deadline is 12/25/2016


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ugh, yikes, and oops, with a day to go, still, NO kristi, KT2, KT3 and or KT4, has signed up for the 2 nights free room and a $100 gas card..

beginning to think, the Snow Track guys are Right!

Kristi snow cats are just garage art/trailer queens, please do not let this be the legacy of the Kristi


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> beginning to think, the Snow Track guys are Right!
> 
> Kristi snow cats are just garage art/trailer queens, please do not let this be the legacy of the Kristi



And this is from a owner.

It is not like trailer-ing them cross country will get them to K-rust any slower.
 Fiberglass can take it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

well, since i could not bait and catch the very elusive kristi KT2, 3 and or 4, lets see what else out there, that would be fun to see at Mccallin' all cats, hmm, oh, how about a Frandee snow shoe, 

okay, a Frandee is next on the wish list, here's the offer, 2 nights at the Best Western, $100 gas card, and a ???, offer good till Jan.1st 2017


----------



## luvthemvws

The Princess's offer is quite generous and appreciated! As a KT owner I was sorely tempted to accept. I had hoped another KT owner (whose cat was almost certainly nicer than mine) would step up.
 But that's OK. In another year my '3 will be very nice indeed (having already received some much-appreciated help from PP) and the world will see what a Kristi really CAN do.
You know, there is a Best Western in Dillon, CO. Perhaps the princess could fire up the turbo Suburban and bring a couple of Kristis to the Meet in Vail. That Tucker trailer should easily accommodate 2 Kristis. Where better to achieve a record Kristi count than a gathering in the midst of their home stomping ground?


----------



## KT3survivor

-bites tounge- can't do it.  sorry guys.  not enough money even with all the generous offers.  I will be at the vail cat gathering if a date is ever settled on. thats the best I can do currently. 
luvthemvws makes a valid point. most of the machines sold never left the state they were built in.  if you want a picture of a galapagos turtle where do you go to get one?


----------



## sno-drifter

if you want a picture of a galapagos turtle where do you go to get one?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I never thought of it before, but I see the resemblance.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

KT3survivor said:


> -bites tounge- can't do it.  sorry guys.  not enough money even with all the generous offers.  I will be at the vail cat gathering if a date is ever settled on. thats the best I can do currently.
> luvthemvws makes a valid point. most of the machines sold never left the state they were built in.  if you want a picture of a galapagos turtle where do you go to get one?





17th -19th of March for the Vail cat jamboree .


----------



## luvthemvws

I hope someone with a qualifying Snowcat will take up the offer from pontoon princess. I am confident her goal is to increase participation in the McCall event (excellent objective!). When I DO get my Kristi shipshape I will be sure to attend (in another year).
The McCall Crew have obviously put in a great deal of work to make it a fun event with broad appeal.
 I hope they share tips and suggestions with those doing the legwork for the Vail get together. Ultimately, I would love to see a series of 3-5 events through the winter with 30-50 cats per event (cats of all stripes)!
 Wouldn't it be great to have the chance to participate in several big events each year!
 I realise I should be just as involved in the organization of an event or two, but being at least 500 miles away from the closest events (and NO contacts in the area) my help is pretty limited.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

well, looks like my efforts to catch an interesting sno machine has paid off, 

this machine is a one of one, built by the Aeronca Airplane Company in 1946, it's a prototype, coming from the estate of the designer/builder, when the Company decided that they were not going put it into production, he was directed to destroy it, instead, he put it in his brothers garage and it was there until 1970, when he moved to his airplane hanger and stayed there covered in the corner up till his death a few months back, the gentlemen was employed by Aeronca Airplane Company until it ceased operations in 1954. Should be most interesting to see this different form of over sno travel...

now back to setting the bait for a couple more machines...


----------



## KT3survivor

very cool!  reminds me of the ks-1


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That is super cool. No doubt a real thrill ride!


----------



## JimVT

been waiting to see it.  it should get you places in a hurry.


----------



## vintagebike

*St Luke's McCall*

Yes, and I can say 
from first hand experiance 
that St Luke's Hospital in McCall 
has a very good ER.


----------



## DAVENET

Wow!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

dose that thing have a heater ?


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> well, looks like my efforts to catch an interesting sno machine has paid off,
> 
> this machine is a one of one, built by the Aeronca Airplane Company in 1946, it's a prototype, coming from the estate of the designer/builder, when the Company decided that they were not going put it into production, he was directed to destroy it, instead, he put it in his brothers garage and it was there until 1970, when he moved to his airplane hanger and stayed there covered in the corner up till his death a few months back, the gentlemen was employed by Aeronca Airplane Company until it ceased operations in 1954. Should be most interesting to see this different form of over sno travel...
> 
> now back to setting the bait for a couple more machines...



Doesn't that make you want to pull out the fabric & dope kit??   Why not one more iron in the fire!


----------



## vintagebike

*Nose count needed soon!*

I will be back home in Idaho next week to finish making the final arrangements for McCallin' All Cats 2017.  We will start counting reservations and ask for a nose count of those planning to be in McCall for our 4 days of events.  The hosts need to know the numbers so they can plan the resources and staff that they will need.  

An eBay seller has been selling "Google sourced" photos of our 1949 Tucker "Sophie" at $4.99 for years.  I hope he has made a lot of money!   


You can buy a copy now on eBay or when you come to McCall you can take a pic of one of Bill and Mary Guthrie's high quality restorations for free.


----------



## JimVT

see you at


----------



## Pontoon Princess

okay okay okay, no Kristi, KT2, 3, and or 4, no Frandee either, 

that is not going to stop me!

the offer now goes out to Snow Car owners, Model T or Model A, 

to refresh, 2 nights at the Best Western and a $100.00 gas card, offer is good to Jan. 7, 2017


----------



## Pontoon Princess

going double down on my offer...

Bombardier B-12, yup...

world famous offer, now goes out to the first B-12 to sign up, 2 two nights at the Best Western and a $100.00 gas card...good till, jan.7, 2017


----------



## JimVT

what if I put I would rather be orange on my pb??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> what if I put I would rather be orange on my pb??


and i would buy you 2 gallons of Tucker Sno-cat Orangeto paint your PB, at least, it is a step in the right direction

Mr VT - you are truly getting into the spirit of sno-catting, see ya in mccallin' idaho


----------



## backroad explorer

When you guy's get to McCall stop by the NAPA Auto Parts Store & I'll be Happy to Mix that Paint for ya 

February So Close Yet So Far! 
This should be Good

Brian/N7BMH


----------



## Pontoon Princess

backroad explorer said:


> When you guy's get to McCall stop by the NAPA Auto Parts Store & I'll be Happy to Mix that Paint for ya
> 
> February So Close Yet So Far!
> This should be Good
> 
> Brian/N7BMH



prefect, that PB will look great in Tucker Sno-cat orange, a step closer to admitting, "should have bought a Tucker"


----------



## Snowgeorge

You can count on Snowgeorge attending with a 1404 IMP.  I'm logistically easy as I can see the Little Ski Hill from my lazy boy.  Looking forward to seeing some different cats and getting ideas on some tinkering I need to do on mine.  See u soon!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

To Steve, the event organizer and chief bottle washer, 

I, myself, am VERY appreciative of all that have signed up and coming to McCallin' and with that said, I will stop the baiting for the snow cat, that is NOT coming and instead offer to all of you wonderful sno-catters, a drawing for 2 nights stay and $100 gas card, and a very special Adult beverage and not just 1, but 2 drawings, this will be done on Saturday night...

and too all, thank you, 

this has event has come together very nicely, all because of Steve's countless hours of work

thank you Steve for putting this all together and hosting it...

He is a great sno-cat lover and again, thank you Steve...very much


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2017 Saturday UpGrade*

I met with David Carey today, the developer and owner of Jug Mountain Ranch just 15 minutes from downtown McCall. We toured the area in his 1983 Hagglunds BV206. He has invited us to "Jug" on Saturday Feb 25 for the day. Miles of trails with open spaces, switchbacks and good step challenges for the brave. We are setting up the schedule and look for an early morning breakfast in the clubhouse. There are warming huts! David is a real motorhead and wants to make this very special. More soon. Take a look at www.Jugmountainranch.com. McCall Crew
Today in the snow with David Carey and his little snowcat


JugMountain Ranch trail map


----------



## vintagebike

*More McCallin' Saturday Fun*

After the day at JugHead Ranch we are planning a great Mexican feast on Saturday night!  Jinn and Scott will be telling Tucker Tall Tales AND KT7 has made the contacts with John Antonellis from Massachusetts- the re-creator of the "Lost in Space" Chariot.  Time and distance will prevent John from being in McCall in person BUT we have arranged a live Skype/Big Screen hookup direct from John's shop for a special tour of the Chariot with lots of time for Q&A.  McCAll Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*Re: McCallin' All Cats 2017 Challenge*

Jinn has challenged me to find this Princess Worthy Snow Cat for the Royals at McCallin' 2017. If you know where to find one let me know! 42MPH top speed 


http://www.robertsarmory.com/M7-snow-tractor.htm


----------



## backroad explorer

Hello Everyone;
My name is Brian Hamilton I am a Counterman at the local N.A.P.A Auto Parts Store in McCall.
The Owner of the Store has set up a Special Discounted Account for this Event if the need for things comes along.
I will post the acct. # to use in case you may need anything for your Vehicles or Trailers.

As a long time Imp fan and previous owner of the 1402 Imp Niksons ( I hope to meet ) started with I can't wait for Feb. 23. to get here.

Thank You to All of You who are coming to McCallin' All Cats!

Brian, McCall Crew


----------



## sno-drifter

Very nice touch Brian and McCall Crew, Thank you.


----------



## vintagebike

*Re: McCallin' All Cats 2017 NAPA stuff*

Brian just cut me a great deal on the 4 batteries in need.  It's been cold here- don't want to get stuck out there at 11 below.  Steve


----------



## turbinator62

Hi Brian,
I am the current owner of Niksons 1402 but unfortunately due to logistical, health and family obligation reasons we will not be able to make it to McCall. It sounds like it will be Disneyland for snowcatters. I will be watching the forums and wishing we were there.
I would love to hear whatever stories or history you have about Old 129 while you owned it. We are currently loving it and using it a lot to access our cabin in Washington. It is now 52 years old and healthy as ever. (Wish I could say the same!)

Regards
Jeff


----------



## sno-drifter

turbinator62 said:


> Hi Brian,
> I am the current owner of Niksons 1402 but unfortunately due to logistical, health and family obligation reasons we will not be able to make it to McCall. It sounds like it will be Disneyland for snowcatters. I will be watching the forums and wishing we were there.
> I would love to hear whatever stories or history you have about Old 129 while you owned it. We are currently loving it and using it a lot to access our cabin in Washington. It is now 52 years old and healthy as ever. (Wish I could say the same!)
> 
> Regards
> Jeff



Hey Jeff,

Do you know that it is not required to bring a machine to McCall, hop a flight and get in on the snowcat lies.


----------



## Track Addict

True. Sno Cats are Just like boats the best ones are your friends'!

Planes might have a multiplier on the above statement.


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: McCallin' All Cats 2017 NAPA stuff*



vintagebike said:


> Brian just cut me a great deal on the 4 batteries in need.  It's been cold here- don't want to get stuck out there at 11 below.  Steve



-11 heck it will take me a half hour to warm up the hyd


----------



## vintagebike

We will find you an inside spot.  With a warm bowl of hydraulic fluid.  McCall Crew


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> going double down on my offer...
> 
> Bombardier B-12, yup...
> 
> world famous offer, now goes out to the first B-12 to sign up, 2 two nights at the Best Western and a $100.00 gas card...good till, jan.7, 2017



So let's see if a person would bring a M7 snow tractor and a Bombardier B12
And a Model T with tracks you would get the grand prize? Like 6 nights free and 
300 in gas cards? And the special drink of koolaid?


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: McCallin' All Cats 2017 Challenge*



vintagebike said:


> Jinn has challenged me to find this Princess Worthy Snow Cat for the Royals at McCallin' 2017. If you know where to find one let me know! 42MPH top speed
> View attachment 88261
> 
> http://www.robertsarmory.com/M7-snow-tractor.htm



I could get one of those there!

I laughed my ass off at it until i saw it up close......

All quiet in WI.....


----------



## redsqwrl

MNoutdoors said:


> So let's see if a person would bring a M7 snow tractor and a Bombardier B12
> And a Model T with tracks you would get the grand prize? Like 6 nights free and
> 300 in gas cards? And the special drink of koolaid?



"I think there is a museum exclusion in addendum 6A, sub paran, ii, (3) of the snow cat owners fair play act of 2016..."

Mike


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> "I think there is a museum exclusion in addendum 6A, sub paran, ii, (3) of the snow cat owners fair play act of 2016..."
> 
> Mike



LMAO,


----------



## vintagebike

*McCalln' All Cats 2017 on the Horizon*

We are just over a month away!


----------



## Tye one on

Is there an official schedule of events, times and places?


----------



## vintagebike

Final preparations and negotiations  are happening with a Great Announcement on January 20.    As always, everything is subject to change due to conditions beyond any of our control  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*Re: McCallin' All Cats 2017 Gentle Snowflakes*



Kristi KT7 said:


> -11 heck it will take me a half hour to warm up the hyd


. McCall Crew Support Group


----------



## backroad explorer

Evening Everyone; 
Brian your N.A.P.A. Guy here  The Account for McCallin' All Cats is setup at the N.A.P.A. Auto Parts Store in McCall. 
So in case anyone needs anything just tell The Counterman at the N.A.P.A.Store your here for Event and the Acct. # for attendees is 26600.

I will be attending the event so if anyone needs something I can call the Store to make sure it is in stock. I will have my ipad2 with me so if we have a hotspot or wifi i can look parts up.

 McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' Service and Repair*

My little hobby shop is just down the street from NAPA and right across from the Hunt Lodge, one of our hosts.  There will be 2-3 spaces inside available for emergency overnight repairs plus trailer parking space for 4-5 20ft rigs.  Well lit and equipped with water, air, TIG and gas welding, jacks, stands, bathroom and HEAT.  There will be plenty of hands to help and plenty of advice  on how to fix whatever breaks.  So don't worry, be happy. .   McCall Crew


----------



## backroad explorer

Mornnin' Everyone;
Just a side note for attendees coming from south of McCall on Hwy. 95.
The Acct. is good at the N.A.P.A. Store in Council, Id [ Our "Mother" Store ] also.
McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

We are finalizing all the plans and requirements today and tomorrow for McCallin' All Cats 2017.  If you are still on the fence you won't be after the schedule is released on Friday and Saturday.  Here is a pic taken tonight of the Little Ski Hill under the lights.  The whole Ski  hill and some trails extending to places unknown    will be all ours for the night Thursday February 23 with a welcoming party in the lodge open to all the locals and the folks that will make the event possible.  McCall Crew


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin'  All Cats 2017 Update*

1. To allow us to purchase $1,000,000 in liability insurance for this and other future events, McCall Crew is now McCall Vintage SnowCat Club, Inc. (MVSC), a full member of the Idaho State Snowmachine Association.

2. The McCall Chevron Station in the middle of town is offering all participants a HUGE discount on gas purchases Febr 22-Febr 27.  We will give you a card to show when you buy inside the store.  Gas prices for all stations in town stay about the same.  They are also a  modern  "Service" station offering real repairs and maintenance and two inside lifts. 

3. The Salmon River Brewery in McCall is cooking up a special batch for us.  It's looking to be an orange/citrus golden ale.  It will be on tap and in kegs and served at all of our event locations. Got a suggestion for a name?

4.if there is enough interest from those staying over till Monday we might be able to get an "off the books" tour heading out from Cougar Mountain Lodge on Hwy 55 over groomed trails towards the mountains east of the Payette River.

5.Looks like we will be able to offer some time on our rigs to a group of adaptive ski wounded veterans at Brundage on Friday.

6.  All the free Idaho out of state Snowmachine tags have been reserved.  For insurance purposes and Valley County recommendation , all rigs will be required to have a 2017 Idaho tag.  They will be available for purchase at all events for $32.50

7. A tentative (but about 99% set) schedule for all events will be posted on Saturday.

8.  That's all ( for now) folks.   MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2017 Schedule of Events*

These dates and times are all subject to change due to weather, not enough snow, too much snow and a whole bunch of other things my attorney warned me about.        In two weeks or so we will be better able to judge just how many are attending and will then be able to fill in the info about food costs and such.  We want to keep the quality high and the prices reasonable.

Thursday February 23-  All morning and afternoon Check-In at the staging area next to Best Western Hotel for new info, stickers and signing of event release forms.   As soon as possible and before 5PM- Transport Cats to Little Ski Hill, unload and park trailers in RV lot nearby.  5PM-9PM Welcome Party and the whole hill just for SnowCats

Friday February 24.  Travel to Brundage Mountain Resort lower parking lot in the morning at your own pace and time. They are cutting trails, building challenges and making their private areas available to us.  Skiing and boarding at reduced rates.  We will be able to use a section of the upper lot to hold an informal "show and tell"
The Boise VA Hospital is hooking up with us and their  adaptive skiing disabled veterans program so we can give them a taste of the "Snow Cat Life" 

Friday Night February 24.   We get together after 5 or so at Scott Anderson's (the event poster artist) C47/DC3 Dakota Park on Mission street for a party. Then we will be guests of the McCall Recreation and Parks Department to run our cats down to the next door RiverFront Park for a big bonfire, stargazing on a moonless night and listen to Cat Tall Tales by Jinn and Scott to celebrate our "Freezing Man" festival

Saturday February 25. Again at your own pace and time we are the guests of David Carey and the JugMountain Ranch for a "Mountain Brunch' of flapjacks, bacon, eggs, juice and coffee.  We will then have the whole area to ourselves for acres of space and miles of varied trails.

Saturday Night. February 25.  6:30-9:00 or so. We are having a Mexican Buffet dinner at Pueblo Lindo on Hwy 55 just outside of town- we have reserved the whole restaurant for 100 of us.  We have arranged to have a Skype link and a big screen TV for the re-creator of the Thiokol based Chariot from the 60's TV show "Lost in Space" to show off his work and give a talk from the shop about the build and what is planned for the future.  Great for all us "kids". Take a look on eBay as "Lost in Space Chariot". Amazing amount of stuff there!

Sunday February 26.  The Low family from New Meadows is sharing their 500 acre cattle ranch with us for a day of open and forested trails. If the snow conditions co-operate we will be able to link into adjacent trails and head off in all directions. 

Ask questions by posting.  My fingers are getting tired.   There are pictures of most of the areas in our previous postings.   MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

Looks like the favored name so far for the special brew for McCallin' All Cats 2017 is
SnowCat Golden Orange or SnowSat Orange Gold


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Sounds like a blast! Thanks for all the work to organize this. We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Nikson

You guys are gonna have a blast... Make sure to post pictures for those who cant make it...


----------



## vintagebike

Jinn and I are planning a coffee table book so bring your "good" camera  and still time to get coffe/beer mugs ordered with McCallin' 2017 logo  

I am sure having a lot of fun doing this for us all.    MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

*private and email messsges*

For some reason it looks like some private and email messages are not getting through my ISP.  So it's best now to ask anything through a post.  Also, the out of state Idaho snowmobile stickers , for those of us that got the free ones, will be released to us on February 16.  If you want yours mailed out let me know ASAP so I can it get set up.  MVSC


----------



## tucker

I think I'm on the list for the out of state sticker. Having it mailed to me would be great. Thanks.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2017 Rumor?*

We have heard that the entire Robinson family is heading to McCall.  

MVSC


----------



## 4TrackCat

I have a King size room reserved for 3 nights at the Lake Shore Lodge in McCall that I will not be using. The dates the night of the 22nd, 23, 25th.  There is a gap on the 24th due to availability, but one could get on there waiting list for cancellations and probably get it.

I will be calling and canceling my room this afternoon. If someone could use it, contact me before 5pm today and we'll get the names transferred into yours.

We've been working on the cat and are looking forward to seeing everyone in McCall!


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' All Cats 2017 R/C Challenge*

Anyone have one of these?  Up for some racing in McCall?  About $100 on Amazon.

https://youtu.be/I6MeECoB0qI


----------



## backroad explorer

SnowCat Golden Orange gets My Vote !

Brian MVSC


----------



## Snowgeorge

What about "Cat Scratch Fever"
I'd drink that!


----------



## 1955tucker443

Vintage Bike
Tom and Ann Carpenter from Reno, NV will be attending with Dennis and Darla Colborn. We will be bringing our 1955 Tucker 443 Sedan. If it's not running we'll bring our 1980 Tucker 1643 Sedan. Looking forward to this event, all the functions, and meeting you all. 
Thanks -- Tom and Ann


----------



## tom

Anybody headed down from Montana? If so let me know what it would take to have you grab a couple of cases of Groomer Beer. I'll gladly reimburse you..plus , for your effort. They won't ship to me here in Colorado.


----------



## vintagebike

Just a short three weeks from now we will all be under the lights at Little Ski Hill. Been busy confirming and re-confirming all the people , places and things that will come together for the four days.  It is snowing here for the next few days with a lot more to come.  I'll get a report from our hotel hosts tomorrow on the guest list and hope to get a good idea of how many are scheduled.  But I have no way of knowing those of you that are staying in other places or even coming without reservations...  Please post any questions or comments.   Steve. MVSC 


This old school 1958 Nevada Bell System 4VL will be here from Reno as a special guest.  



And I'm hoping to get some tips on new floorboards  and snow skirts for our rather shy 1969 442 "Toby"


----------



## vintagebike

*Dawn Patrol at Jughead Mountain Ranch, Saturday February 25*

As a special event we are taking 10 Snow Cats on a "Dawn Patrol" led by a special guide from Jug Mountain Ranch up to the top of the ridge to greet the sunrise.  There will be a special treat to celebrate.  We'll be looking for wildlife including deer, elk, cougar, bobcat and fox.  Then back down for the Mountain Brunch.  We will be leaving very early- let me know and reserve a spot.  MVSC


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Which day? Count me in.


----------



## 4TrackCat

I'm interested


----------



## vintagebike

Saturday February 25.  You will need lights.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Sounds great. Count us in.


----------



## Tye one on

We are in also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tom

I'm in as well


----------



## vintagebike

*Weird and wacky guest*

You can see maybe the only one of these left at McCallin' 2017. :
From Lake Michigan, built in 1964...60+ mph


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: Dawn Patrol at Jughead Mountain Ranch, Saturday February 25*



vintagebike said:


> As a special event we are taking 10 Snow Cats on a "Dawn Patrol" led by a special guide from Jug Mountain Ranch up to the top of the ridge to greet the sunrise.  There will be a special treat to celebrate.  We'll be looking for wildlife including deer, elk, cougar, bobcat and fox.  Then back down for the Mountain Brunch.  We will be leaving very early- let me know and reserve a spot.  MVSC



Sounds good to us put us on the list 1- Kristi KT7


----------



## JimVT

2 snow tracs  if were allowed.


----------



## vintagebike

Dawn Patrol is about filled up.  I'll keep a stand-by list too so keep postIng.  MVSC


----------



## sno-drifter

Put us in too please.


----------



## Logger1965

If there is any room left count me in too  I've got lots of lights!!!!


----------



## Mother Tucker

Me too?


----------



## vintagebike

Dawn Patrol is now fully staffed.  But save some flapjacks for us.    MVSC


----------



## Mother Tucker

Did I make it???


----------



## vintagebike

Yes Mother Tucker, you are the last one in the squad  but if some fall off I am keeping a waiting list and "possibly" can look at a second squad taking an alternate route up.


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: Weird and wacky guest*



vintagebike said:


> You can see maybe the only one of these left at McCallin' 2017. :
> From Lake Michigan, built in 1964...60+ mph
> 
> View attachment 88938



Hey 300 H-H

didn't you just step over one of these to sit in that three wheeler thing?

seriously I think that is the thing laying in front of the popular mechanics snow trac?


----------



## shinintimes

Hello I would be interested in attending this event. I have a 1963 Thiokol Spryte 1201 . I would be coming from Denver area. Anyone on the west slope or Denver area thinking of going?  Would be cool to convoy!  I am also interested in attending the Vail jamboree!! Please get back thanks. Cody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinintimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinintimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinintimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom

I'm leaving grand junction on the 22 nd and driving straight through. We plan to leave pretty early in the morning if you want to run with us you are welcome


----------



## JimVT

a green cat! must be DOT


----------



## Helmsman38

shinintimes said:


> Hello I would be interested in attending this event. I have a 1963 Thiokol Spryte 1201 . I would be coming from Denver area. Anyone on the west slope or Denver area thinking of going?  Would be cool to convoy!  I am also interested in attending the Vail jamboree!! Please get back thanks. Cody
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cody,, See you there.  Marco Kristi kt7


----------



## Logger1965

Marco put about 10 miles on again today, snow is getting deep dragging the diffs., but all went good and now it's snowing again!!


----------



## Helmsman38

Im going to need a turbo to keep up with you.


----------



## vintagebike

Just two weeks to go! I understand there are a few rooms left at our hosts the Hunt Lodge and the Best Western if you are still on the fence.  See you starting Thursday morning on the lot between the Best Western and ProBuild. If you arrive early let me know- might need help on some last minute Cat Mods.  MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

We need a drone and pilot for the Dawn Patrol.


----------



## Tye one on

I will have my phantom 3 with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vintagebike

Great.     We can rig up an A/C charging system.  Looks like a local pro videographer with hand held steadicam equipment will be here too.  We really are planning a coffee table book so bring your good cameras with the  wide angle and telephoto lenses.


----------



## vintagebike

The long range report for McCallin' says on and off light snow Thursday night-Sunday.

Again.  Purrrrfect.


----------



## Logger1965

I will probably bring mine too but I have a habit of crashing, maybe I can get some pilot lessons from Tye one on


----------



## vintagebike

*Head Count -McCallin' All Cats 2017*

As of this last Friday we have 30 rooms filled at the Hunt Lodge and Best Western.  There are a bunch more Forums members staying in other hotels and private homes plus some in RVs.  There are also lots of folks with local cats , at least 10, and those traveling up from Boise. So the Pink Prognosticator says to expect 45-50 Snow Cats.  I have a few to share if you are traveling catless or just "Bringing a trailer".    Steve and MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

*snow Cat brew*

I visited the Salmon River Brewery in McCall today.  Their Golden Ale base is in the vat with orange zest to be added tomorrow.  "Snow Cat Golden Orange" will be in the kegs and ready to go in just a few days.


----------



## backroad explorer

As one of the catless locals in McCall. I sir may take you up on your offer.

Steve You Sir are The Man

Thank You
Brian


----------



## vintagebike

*Re: McCallin' All Cats 2017 Schedule of Events*

A bunch of folks have asked me to make this easier to find.



vintagebike said:


> These dates and times are all subject to change due to weather, not enough snow, too much snow and a whole bunch of other things my attorney warned me about.        We will soon be better able to judge just how many are attending and will then be able to fill in the info about food costs and such.  We want to keep the quality high and the prices reasonable.
> 
> Thursday February 23-  All morning and afternoon Check-In at the staging area next to Best Western Hotel for new info, stickers and signing of event release forms.   As soon as possible and before 5PM- Transport Cats to Little Ski Hill, unload and park trailers in RV lot nearby.  5PM-9PM Welcome Party and the whole hill just for SnowCats
> 
> Friday February 24.  Travel to Brundage Mountain Resort lower parking lot in the morning at your own pace and time. They are cutting trails, building challenges and making their private areas available to us.  Skiing and boarding at reduced rates.  We will be able to use a section of the upper lot to hold an informal "show and tell"
> The Boise VA Hospital is hooking up with us and their  adaptive skiing disabled veterans program so we can give them a taste of the "Snow Cat Life"
> 
> Friday Night February 24.   We get together after 5 or so at Scott Anderson's (the event poster artist) C47/DC3 Dakota Park on Mission street for a party. Then we will be guests of the McCall Recreation and Parks Department to run our cats down to the next door RiverFront Park for a big bonfire, stargazing on a moonless night and listen to Cat Tall Tales by Jinn and Scott to celebrate our "Freezing Man" festival
> 
> Saturday February 25. Again at your own pace and time we are the guests of JugMountain Ranch for a "Mountain Brunch' of flapjacks, bacon, eggs, juice and coffee.  We will then have the whole area to ourselves for acres of space and miles of varied trails.
> 
> Saturday Night. February 25.  6:30-9:00 or so. We are having a Mexican Buffet dinner at Pueblo Lindo on Hwy 55 just outside of town- we have reserved the whole restaurant for 100 of us.  We have arranged to have a Skype link and a big screen TV for the re-creator of the Thiokol based Chariot from the 60's TV show "Lost in Space" to show off his work and give a talk from the shop about the build and what is planned for the future.  Great for all us "kids". Take a look on eBay as "Lost in Space Chariot". Amazing amount of stuff there!
> 
> Sunday February 26.  The Low family from New Meadows is sharing their 500 acre cattle ranch with us for a day of open and forested trails. If the snow conditions co-operate we will be able to link into adjacent trails and head off in all directions.
> 
> Ask questions by posting.  My fingers are getting tired.   There are pictures of most of the areas in our previous postings.   MVSC


----------



## sno-drifter

One more quick question Mr. V Bike, are there fuel stations which sell non-ethanol gasoline in McCall? Out here it is illegal and immoral to run on the highway but OK in off road equipment. I can bring my own if necessary.


----------



## vintagebike

The Maverick station in town sells non-ethanol Idaho street legal gasoline as well as two other small independent stations. 
Snowmobilers  and boaters demand it.


----------



## vintagebike

*Technology tested*

I got linked up with John Antonellis, the mastermind behind the Lost in Space Chariot/Thiokol re-creation, this morning to check out our Skype technology for his presentation during the Saturday dinner at Pueblo Lindo.  He and two of his members will give us a great ,live show & tell from Boston, Mass.  Here is a 
screen shot from today's test.  MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

*One more thing... McCallin' All Cats 2017*

Took a short drive to New Meadows and our Sunday 500 acre ranch venue... looks spectacular with 5-6 more days of snow on the horizon. The first shot is looking up to Brundage Mountain, the site of Friday's event and a great chance to ski some of Idaho's best powder!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great job with all the events planned. I know everyone in my crew will enjoy the variety and kids (big and small) will love the lost in space cat Skype. I see in that last picture you even have a sno cat jump. I'm afraid to see who goes the farthest.


----------



## sno-drifter

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/us/14-day-weather-trend/idaho/mccall


----------



## vintagebike

Be sure to look at the temps in F not C.  Should be "pleasant" for all 4 days.


----------



## JimVT

https://brundage.com/on-the-mountain/live-cams/


----------



## vintagebike

Like most everywhere west of the Rockies, it has been a bit above normal here in McCall the last week or so.  But the forecast for the next 10 days shows cooling and light snow for most of the period.  It is now snowing at the Brundage base.


----------



## vintagebike

*Cats at Brundage*

Brundage is all in


https://brundage.com/event/vintage-snow-cat-sighting/


----------



## vintagebike

We  hear Snow Cat Pat is on the fence about coming to McCall.  I'm thinking there are a few of us that would like some tips on keeping their Thiokols in top shape?  VMSC


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Not so much on the fence but tangled in the barbed wire. 

Thank you for the  calling us even though you are busy, very kind of you.

I am hearing the McCall and I wish I still had my snowcat haul truck.

Now back to working yet another weekend, making the parts that help keep those Thiokols  running. In The Snow!

-Pat


----------



## vintagebike

Because of the uncertainty  in getting the required Idaho Out of State snowmobile permits to those of us that asked to have them mailed we have decided to keep them here and have them ready for those on the list starting this next Thursday. There will be more available for purchase too.  MVSC


----------



## Track Addict

Should I be packing some Maine potatoes to broker a trade for Idaho Potato?


----------



## vintagebike

How about a few gallons of Maple Syrup for the Jug Mountain Ranch breakfast?


----------



## Track Addict

Might just be able to make that happen!


----------



## Mr.prez

On the road to McCall  look forward to meeting everybody. It's going to be a great week  four days of snowmobiling  snow biking And Four days of Snow Cat


----------



## vintagebike

*Snow*

 Snowing now on our 5500ft ridgetop overlooking McCall, more to come


----------



## vintagebike

*Little Ski Hill Help (and patience) Needed*

I'm going to need help Cat Herding at the Little Ski Hill Thursday.  It is the last session of the "After School Ski Program" and the kids will be there on the hill till about 5PM.  So if you can get your rig up there and unloaded before 3 it will take some of the pressure off the parking lot and make things go more smoothly.  We will then be unloading down slope after 5 and putting the trailers in the snowmobile/RV parking lot just a bit down Hwy 55.  We can talk about  it more Thursday morning and early afternoon at the Best Western gathering lot. The staff at Little Ski Hill is putting together a nice, reasonably priced dinner together just for us and the  Snow Cat Golden Orange brew will be there on tap to help benefit the kids.  Steve


----------



## tom

I'll be in Wednesday night. How early can we get unloaded Thursday? Arriving late so I won't be up too early..but willing to help herd the cats..if they are herdable..


----------



## vintagebike

You can unload as early as you want and stage the cats but we won't be able to get on the hill till after all the kids are scooped up.  I will get with the manager again tomorrow to confirm the timing.


----------



## tuckeredup

Confirming our participation in McCalling all Cats.  We will be bringing Old 22, our 1977 Tucker 2741CF up from Boise.  I am a rookie cat man so looking for lots of encouragement and guidance from you old time cat skinners.


----------



## Track Addict

I should be into McCall Thursday before noon.  Have nothing but time so can assist with whatever shuffling shuttling etc.  Let me know!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

As the largest know mass migration of snow cats known to mankind is about to begin, please, everyone travel safe and enjoy the journey to McCalln' thank you to all of you for making the trip and hope everyone has a great time, and without you folks, there is no event, so, thank you !
Steve has put in countless hours to make this event a good one and I, would like to thank him for all his time and patience to make this happen. Please take a moment to thank him.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Quick question, how's hwy 95 into McCall? Google says that's the shortest route but also give two other options.


----------



## vintagebike

*95 vs 55*

95 is usually clear of snow but boring while 55 is a spectacular drive up the Payette River canyon.  Steve


----------



## DAVENET

You guys & gals better be wearing out the cameras!


----------



## sno-drifter

*Re: 95 vs 55*



vintagebike said:


> 95 is usually clear of snow but boring while 55 is a spectacular drive up the Payette River canyon.  Steve



And if you are into white water kayaking, N. Fork of this river is a fine ride. Don't know how much water this time of year and probably not too warm.


----------



## Track Addict

Ask and you shall receive!  2 gallons of New Hampshire liquid gold on it's way to McCall! We can trade potatoes another time.


http://nhliquidgold.com/NHLIQUIDGOLD/Welcome_to_Rogers_Maple_Syrup.html

Shipped some Amber and some Dark.  Little taste of New England to get you going in the am.  If any is left after brunch works wonders for small leaks in sno cats. 

See you all real soon!


----------



## vintagebike

*Sunday lunch*

We had not planned on providing a meal for the New Meadows ranch event but the new owner of the two Subway Sandwich shops in McCall and New Meadows is anxious to help with lunch on Sunday.  They will prepare individual box lunches to order delivered to our event for a good price.- $6.00 or so. What do you think?  I need to know by Wednesday so they can get the ingredients ordered. We can fill it out with locally bought dessert and drinks.  Yes, Snow Cat Golden Orange will be there on tap. MVSC


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Sunday lunch*



vintagebike said:


> We had not planned on providing a meal for the New Meadows ranch event but the new owner of the two Subway Sandwich shops in McCall and New Meadows is anxious to help with lunch on Sunday.  They will prepare individual box lunches to order delivered to our event for a good price.- $6.00 or so. What do you think?  I need to know by Wednesday so they can get the ingredients ordered. We can fill it out with locally bought dessert and drinks.  Yes, Snow Cat Golden Orange will be there on tap. MVSC



You know with a bunch of snow cats you can take a grill.... 

Nothing like a trail side lunch. We do that in Michigan at the Clowder. I always look forward to that. Bratt's and dogs, or what ever is handy.. 

But Subway is good to! 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## wakeupcall

Pontoon Princess said:


> As the largest know mass migration of snow cats known to mankind is about to begin, please, everyone travel safe and enjoy the journey to McCalln' thank you to all of you for making the trip and hope everyone has a great time, and without you folks, there is no event, so, thank you !
> Steve has put in countless hours to make this event a good one and I, would like to thank him for all his time and patience to make this happen. Please take a moment to thank him.



Thank You Steve for all of your efforts in making this a great gathering. I can't even begin to imagine all the planning and coordinating to put such a event together. So THANK YOU!! The subway box lunch would be great ,count my wife and I as a yes. We are good to go with whatever the decision  is. Looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing some new country. Will be travelling with Tom and should be in McCall late Wednesday evening. One question?, Is there parking for a pickup and 25' gooseneck trailer near or at The Hunts Lodge? Thanks  Kyle and Laurinda Conrad.


----------



## vintagebike

*trailer space*

The first two nights will be no problem.  We will see how the town fills up and find you a an alternate, but nearby space if needed.  The McCall police chief has offered to give "stern warnings" if they find problems.  MVSC


----------



## vintagebike

*contact number*

Caters are starting to roll in.  If you need to contact me send a private message and I can text you my number.  Steve


----------



## vintagebike

*there're Here*

The first cats have arrived in McCall!  Room to spare in McCall Aviation front lot.  Please try to check in with their front desk if want you park there.  MVSC

.


----------



## 4TrackCat

Four more in route from the west side!


----------



## PJL

I am travelling vicariously with you all.  And hoisting an imaginary stein of that Snowcat brew.


----------



## Tye one on

And..... we are here!!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cidertom

I followed one from Troutdale, OR East until I had to stop for fuel.  Tried to get a pix of it going by the falls, but missed the shot.


----------



## Track Addict

Getting close.  Made it to Colorado Idaho not
Far now.  Might be the only ones flying ??

Carry on sno kittens check! See you tomorrow....


----------



## tom

Just checked in at the Best Western Plus..  970-261-3904 is how to reach me if necessary. See you at the hill tomorrow morning after breakfast and a quick re supply for forgotten items. Long day but so worth it. Thank you Steve. I'm in for a box lunch as well


----------



## vintagebike

If you are shopping at Ridleys the club has one of their cards that "should" get you their items on sale.  Try 916-989-9731.  McCall Vintage SnowCat Club is a Idaho non-profit corporation


----------



## Helmsman38

The primer


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looks like the gang is all there....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> I followed one from Troutdale, OR East until I had to stop for fuel.  Tried to get a pix of it going by the falls, but missed the shot.


have not met the owner.... have heard it is a fresh restoration out of ST.Helens, Oregon.... sure glad he is attending....


----------



## 4TrackCat

McCallin or Bust!


----------



## vintagebike

I will be at Best Western parking lot tomorrow morning at 9am to try to get us going in the same direction.  Little Ski Hill unloading and parking is going to need some patience since it really is pretty little.  If you are rolling in much later you could just head to the Hill-  from McCall out Hwy 55 towards Hwy 95- just a bit  past the top of the ridge  and the Adams County line - it's on the left.  Up from 55/95/New Meadows to the top of the ridge on the right.  Steve


----------



## 4TrackCat

Thanks for all the updates and organization Steve. We will be there after breakfast and can assist with whatever is needed.


----------



## vintagebike

*one more (big) thing*

The Chevron in the center of town is offering us 20 cents off per gallon on our fuel purchases through Monday.  Just pay inside and say you are participants in the Vintage Snowcat event.


----------



## Greg364

Just checked in to the Best Western only 20 hrs on the road today. Scored 3 six packs of Groomer beer on the way here,  only need one,  Let me know if anybody wants some, only saw it once and they only had 3.  See you all in the AM. time for sleep!


----------



## tom

I will be happy to relieve  you of one six pack and reimburse you for it


----------



## Pontoon Princess

there is also, powder hound, face plant and torpedo beer.....


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: one more (big) thing*



vintagebike said:


> The Chevron in the center of town is offering us 20 cents off per gallon on our fuel purchases through Monday.  Just pay inside and say you are participants in the Vintage Snowcat event.



McCall ID rolls out the red carpet very very welcoming


----------



## Sno-Surfer

On our way


----------



## DAVENET

That Torpedo's getting some big road mileage this season!  Where's the Drifter?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

4TrackCat said:


> McCallin or Bust!


sorry cant resist, that krusty looks right at home on the trailer you got theh cardboard manikins in the back to


----------



## redsqwrl

Greg364 said:


> Just checked in to the Best Western only 20 hrs on the road today. Scored 3 six packs of Groomer beer on the way here,  only need one,  Let me know if anybody wants some, only saw it once and they only had 3.  See you all in the AM. time for sleep!



Being from the land of cheese and Beer.

this struck me as humorous:

 "Scored 3 six packs of Groomer beer on the way here,  only need one,"

said no one ever........


----------



## 4TrackCat

For those looking, we are all currently hanging out at the Chapalla Mexican Dining in downtown McCall. Feel free to join us.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowtrac Nome said:


> sorry cant resist, that krusty looks right at home on the trailer you got theh cardboard manikins in the back to


Lmao. Thanks. I needed that. If you look closely looks like an oil slick behind as well. [emoji12]


----------



## Greg364

tom said:


> I will be happy to relieve  you of one six pack and reimburse you for it



No problem one is yours!


----------



## vintagebike

*Freezing Man*

Pro Build McCall just delivered a huge load of dry oak pallets for the Friday night bonfire.  Fortunately right next to the Smoke Jumper base.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We do the pallet thing at camp every weekend. Makes a hot fire.


----------



## Helmsman38

Great to see everyone on the little hill today. Love seeing all the cats and people.

This was a great test run for the KT7  with the new governor installed. I can tell I need to still make a couple adjustments to the governor to keep it from hunting over 2800RPM  operating zone. 

Boy Yetti turns on a dime and was it ever fun getting it out on the snow today on The little ski hill here in McCall ID. Friday morning (tomorrow is a new day). Back to adjusting the Governor. 
Hey any of you ever drop your phone in a snow bank while on a trip. Well I did today and back tracking my way back to it was frustrating. I got it back ! (life is good).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not my cell phone but an expensive set of sunglasses. Once broke a hydraulic fitting while turning around. Took my sunglasses off and set them down on the engine cowling while I changed the fitting. Once it was fixed I jumped in the machine and took off. They got buried and run over. Lol


----------



## vintagebike

*On the Hill*

21 cats all over the Little Ski Hill


----------



## Cidertom

A video of the start parade tonight.  A few minutes edited out of the middle.  Sorry I didn't think to bring a tripod.  And I don't know what kept driving the focus wonky.

https://youtu.be/oqYcbZOb4CE

CT


----------



## vintagebike

*Brundage on Friday*

We are heading to Brundage on Friday.  They want us there after 9am, park in the lower parking lot as far to the right side as possible.  They have had a whole lot of snow the last few days.  The mountain manager will let me know early just what they have planned and open to us.  Lots of smiles  after a slightly cold night at Little Ski Hill.  MVSC


----------



## 4TrackCat

Day 1 [emoji12] [emoji300] [emoji301]


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Here are a few photos from the first day. Little ski hill was a blast!


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## vintagebike

*Book rights*

Can we excerpt Zoe's artwork and prose for our coffee table book?  Actually , I am very serious.   MVSC


----------



## Sno-Surfer

You bet. I'm sure she'd love that!


----------



## redsqwrl

this is intended as humor!

Get her a book deal! and try to remove the violence from her prose,,*I find it just terrible that her mother; "threw her in the car"*  the nerve of parents today.

Humor,  lame, sad,...... I am at home, humor..

have no fun!


----------



## DAVENET

And, where is her page 2??


----------



## 4TrackCat

I title this one..."Not messin around!"


----------



## Helmsman38

Getting a governor bracket fabricated by Brundage shop see you all at the bon fire


----------



## redsqwrl

4TrackCat said:


> I title this one..."Not messin around!"



now that is the way to get a 4t7.5 to and from an event!

no hill too steep.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

lots of smiles, everyone is enjoying themselves,


----------



## 4TrackCat




----------



## Pontoon Princess

more smiles


----------



## Pontoon Princess

torpedo smiles


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like somebody made a beautiful bad turn today? Whoops 

https://youtu.be/vZ-3_ySyScE
https://youtu.be/FdwzB4p_ebg

Snowcats from Brundage slopes


----------



## Helmsman38

We are at the McCall pub by Ace Hardware please join us


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Great Photos...

Those of us who didn't make it really appreciate them!


----------



## Tucker Someday

Really great photos everyone. Thank you for sharing. Please keep them coming. I'm thinking I should change my screen name to "McCall Someday."


----------



## trailbuilder

Very impressive pictures. It looks like everyone is having a good time.


----------



## shinintimes

Yes thank you for all the photos! 

Wish I could of made it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagebike

*Freezing Man bonfire*


----------



## tom

More from yesterday taken by Laurinda(wakeupcall)
https://www.facebook.com/laurinda.conrad/posts/622349877965012


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Had a blast yesterday at Brundage Mt skiing and catting. Great weather, lots of cats and good company although I still have several people I want to meet, not enough hours in the day!


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Snowcat Pat

Thank you all for the pics. Fantastic.  Great job Steve, your Crew and all the participants. In 30 years of snowcats I never thought I'd see this! So wish I could be there. I'll just quietly enjoy the rest of the show. 
-Pat


----------



## vintagebike

*Saturday at Jug Mt Ranch*

Take Hwy 55 towards Boise to Lake Fork Rd.  Turn left and go a few miles to stop sign-  Then on into into Jug.  Keep goinging a bit and look for us on the left in the maintinance yard. Should be some flags or signs?   Breakfast/brunch starts at 9:30


----------



## vintagebike

*Saturday night ninner*

Mexican Buffet dinner at 6pm at Pueblo Lindo on Hwy 55 out of town towards 95 on right. $15, great food. Skype to Boston for Chariot/Lost in Space at 7


----------



## Track Addict

Another great day with great people!  Thanks again for making this happen.  Few videos and pics.  Little bit of a stuck theme today.  Make a point to take a ride in a Hagglunds if you can!

Others have more to follow...

https://youtu.be/X1SnLV-7MWI
https://youtu.be/A5LD-8BwiwY
https://youtu.be/hnx9wierjrE
https://youtu.be/EeEFKsDmyP0
https://youtu.be/X1SnLV-7MWI
https://youtu.be/vSPE_aIUpu8


----------



## Cidertom

for those at McCall, there is a katrak K-10 North of town at brundage inn for sale. Come with one, leave with two....Honest it followed me home...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Awesome pics and videos.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jug mountain smiles


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jug mountain adventure


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more jug mountain adventuring


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more from jug mountain


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and a big Mccallin' thank you to Steve and Cathy, our wonderful hosts


----------



## Helmsman38

Thank you everyone for the great time in McCall. Today's outing at Jug Mountain Ranch was terrific. I will be the first to say if Dave wants to do it again count us in.


----------



## Cidertom

today's video. Some were already up the trail before I got there.  
Rough edit for time. May do better job when I get back to real computer

https://youtu.be/fF_lBS49bq4


----------



## Sno-Surfer

More photos later but wanted to file the report for day two.


----------



## Track Addict

Few original sno cat renderings for you.

First one was done by my wife at dinner tonight.  Now you may have gotten the mojo from her that she is not a cat enthusiast but few facts here.  1. Named second born J.Tucker 2. Came all the way to Oregon and Idaho for catting 3. Cats still in the barn and growing after the great break of 2016 4. Drew this at dinner dreaming of her cat at home.  You be the judge.....PS that round thing on the back is supposed to be a tube.

Second one is little Bri's favorite cat of the trip.  Looks like we are selling everything and getting a Tucker 2000?


----------



## 4TrackCat




----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' Sll Cats final day*

We are at the Low Family Ranch in New Meadows.  3350 Walker Lane.  Take 
Hwy 55 towards 95 to Walker Lane.  Turn left at C&M Lumber go to almost the end of the Lane.  Look for the address number and an open gate on the left.  Go till the road ends , up and down a lot, to the house on the left and equipment barn on the right.  Too late to arrange for Subway sandwiches - so lunch BYO but we have a full keg of SnowCat Golden Orange. See you a bit after 9am for a short info session from the ranch manager, Brian.  Looks like snow.  

Steve and Cathy


----------



## vintagebike

*Saving some of the best for last*

With the weather changing many of the catters decided it was best to head for home and try to beat the snow over the passes.  We had 7 cats and two tracked side by sides show up at New Meadows.  Light, off and on snow all day.  It was great.  Everyone said this was the best site of our tour.  Wide open spaces, trees, ridges and no restrictions!   Next year we will make this #2 or #3 on the schedule.  Sorry if you missed it this time.  Eric with a huge smile got to drive his Tucker wide track all over the place after finally getting a bearing fixed ( well, sort of fixed). Brandon's SkiDozer was there too but had to heave early. We all tracked out after the last of the very well received Snow Cat Golden Orange brew was finally consumed by the tired but happy new members of the McCall Crew. Thanks to everyone for a great and successful first time event for Cathy and me and all of you too! 

:


----------



## Snowgeorge

Big shout out to Steve thanks thanks thanks
We r here to help u next year in logistics-----as all great generals know logistics win the war
Snowgeorge----George Jonathan Patton
If u make it to warren next Saterday for the crab feed dinner is on me
Thanks again


----------



## vintagebike

*More from the Low Ranch, New Meadows, Adams County, Idaho*


----------



## sno-drifter

A big THANK YOU to Steve and Jinn and crew for pulling this off. We cheated death one more time and made it home before dark, only got stopped for 1 1/2 hour on I-84 Meacham Summit.


----------



## vintagebike

*Keep the pics coming*

At Low Ranch, Cathy got to drive Jeff's ST4

they said, "nice,  but not too nice". It's not a Snow Cat

Dancing on Dad's Imp


At Jug Mountain Ranch,  one for the book?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We just got home about an hour ago. Held up on the same pass as Sno-Drifter but was fine by the time we went over it. 
Low Family outing looks great. Next time I might plan to stay an extra night so I don't feel pressed for time. I also have a pontoon rail issue that I didn't want to damage any further. 
We had a great time and really appreciate the time and effort to make this happen. Thank you Steve and Cathy for introducing us to McCall too, we all loved it and felt real welcomed by all we had contact with. 
More photos etc to come this week.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'll file my daughters report for now. 8 years old and she gets the details. ?


----------



## Nikson

Awesome times, glad everyone is okay and had great time, definitely lifelong memories!!! 

Thanks for posting pictures


----------



## vintagebike

*Tucker, Inc suggestion*

I think we better find Zoe and Van a couple of Tucker hats!


----------



## JimVT

on the golf course

some of the skiers









hand cranked to start every morning


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If bigal were still here he'd be jealous of those three good looking hunnies on the hood of that snowtrac. Great pictures!


----------



## tom

Just wanted to say Thanks to all who helped out when my Cat got the blues..This was my first Cat event and it was an excellent adventure. Met a lot of very good folks.. I hope to see you all again next year somewhere. As soon as I can get my pics and videos downloaded I will post them.


----------



## Logger1965

Should have known Jim would be the one to get the girls to pose with his Sno Trac!!!  Gotta keep an eye on them guys they're awful tricky.


----------



## vintagebike

*Monday morning*

This morning over our morning coffee Cathy says "Where is everyone?"  Thanks again, we already have the next year event poster getting started for McCallin' All Cats 2018.  Same week after President's Day. Steve, Cathy , McCall Crew and MVSC :


----------



## PJL

After seeing the 3 ladies in the second pic I see that I need a Snotrac.


----------



## sno-drifter

PJL said:


> After seeing the 3 ladies in the second pic I see that I need a Snotrac.



You play poker? I will see your three skiers and one snowtrac and raise you the entire US Olympic ladies team and two Tuckers.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> After seeing the 3 ladies in the second pic I see that I need a Snotrac.



good news Mr JPL, 

there will be at least three more Snowtracs available very soon and CHEAP, new converts to Tucker Sno-Cats, they have seen the Orange....


----------



## wakeupcall

Thank You to all that were involved in organizing and putting on this event! We had a great time and met a lot of very nice and very like minded catters. It was great to see some new country , and have another adventure to remember. Sorry we missed the last day but wanted to be ahead of the storm , made it home in 14 hours.Will try to post pictures and any videos as ican. Again Thank You Steve and Cathy !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> on the golf course
> 
> some of the skiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hand cranked to start every morning


you can tell those girls aren't part of the krusty fan club be cause they are real


----------



## backroad explorer

Thank You Steve & Cathy I had a marvelous time! 

I hope everyone has made it Home safely and those still on the road, Safe Travels!
I'm already scheduling my vacation for next years event.

Brian Hamilton
Your N.A.P.A. Auto Parts  Guy

P.S. I may be interested in one of those "CHEAP" Snow Tracs that might be up "For Sale"


----------



## PJL

These 2 ladies are local TV reporters that went for a cat ride with me last year.  Both of them drove it.


----------



## tucker

Just wanted to thank everybody that helped organize McCallin All Cats. Me, my daughter and two uncle's had a blast. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## pointy chops

We had a good trip home and had a little fresh snow when we arrived. Unloaded the Tucker and did a hot lap! Thanks very much to Steve and Cathy, as well as everyone else that helped organize the event. We had a great time hanging with everyone we know and meeting some new people too!


----------



## 4TrackCat

We too made the long trek home yesterday. Wish we could have stayed for another week!
Can't say enough how much fun we had and are really looking forward to the next adventure. We met a lot of great people and saw lots of friends we don't get to see often enough. Thanks to Steve, Little Ski Hill, Brundage Resort, Jug Mountain Ranch and the Low Family Ranch for allowing this to happen.  Cheers to all!


----------



## 4TrackCat

Track Addict said:


> Desmarais family just arrived back home in Massachusetts.  Big thanks to the McCall crew and all the effort you put in to the gathering.  Also we appreciate the hospitality for those that didn't have cats making room for us and also to Jinn for sharing that special torpedo with my family!
> 
> I don't have any social media but my wife does and found this posted while we were out there.  Think they might need to do a little fact checking on their information source but just in case I will check the the ole family tree for my Tucker lineage !
> 
> Thanks again everybody great trip and see you again one day....


Great to finally meet ya Mr. Addict!  Glad you and your family enjoyed yourselves out West.


----------



## Track Addict

PS we found one of your beautiful hot springs on the way back.  Would have much rather drove a cat up there instead of the rental Hyundai !

Trip to Bergdorf by sno cat would be the pinnacle if that could ever happen one year.

Thanks


----------



## vintagebike

We're working on it for 2018.  The Valley County representative is pushing for us.  Plus the Burgdorf owner wants a vintage Snow Cat!


----------



## Mother Tucker

Sorry to have missed last day, Special thanks to Vintage Bike  and Pontoon Princess for the organization. Jinn you saved our track. Super big thanks to our new pals for the help getting our track back together.   Real great meeting all you good folks.  Hope everyone's ride home was good,  till next time, salute.


----------



## Hox

Thanks to all the "Cat People" for coming to McCall Idaho!  It was great meeting you guys up at Jug Mtn and we look forward to seeing everyone next year.  David Carey (Jug Mountain) can't stop talking about the event and has already started a list of events next year (hot spring trip, night drive, boondock, bonfire, poker run etc. ) and we hope this expands to even more awesome cats.  Please be sure to put it on your calendar and get back in touch as it gets closer for more details!

Cheers!
john


----------



## vintagebike

*McCallin' 2018*

I have a new thread started, not too early to think about 2018.  MVSC


----------



## Cidertom

Thanks for all the fun.  left McCall 0745 their time got here 1945 Pacific.  It took over two hours to get from LaGrande to Pendelton.  

Will post more pictures when I get time.
CT


----------



## wannagoflying

Steve and Cathy.. job well done and thanks for the efforts of all that travelled near and far. Many smiles and a great gathering.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Day 4. I love that Zoe always includes food in her story's.


----------



## Greg364

Just got back last night, just a bit under 1500 miles on the trip meter. 
Even after the long drive the girls were talking about next year. We all had a great time and had fun meeting all of you. A big thanks to the McCall crew for a great event, sorry to have missed the last day but the real world was calling.  Hopefully, if we make it next year I will bring a shiny Omaha orange one, guess I'd better get started.


----------



## it's all about downhill

We stayed around McCall till about 3PM. Skied at Tamarack for a few hours. (1 to 2 feet on the groomed runs) Very nice. We arrived around 11 PM. No delays, but it was slow from Meacham to Pendleton. I crept down the Cabbage and was not envying those holding back trailers.

 Zoe thank you for the very fine reporting on this adventure. I will seriously regard your recommendations for food and entertainment. Please keep writing...it is very enjoyable.


----------



## Mother Tucker

Hey Greg, 1166 miles for us. I wonder how many collective miles were logged for all of us? Did have some weather going home, but it was nothing fierce.


----------



## Greg364

Mother Tucker said:


> Hey Greg, 1166 miles for us. I wonder how many collective miles were logged for all of us? Did have some weather going home, but it was nothing fierce.



We went south through Boise, more miles but less hours and only about 75 miles of snowy roads. Had just enough energy when I got home to drink a cold Kokanee!


----------



## Mother Tucker

Ha, like minds, cold Kokanee at our debriefing also.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

attempting to load some pics up from my real camera. Most are too big but will load what I can, maybe one at a time....


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## tatman

Juli and I made it home last night safe and sound. Three more blown tires on the trailer,  but we had the spares and it only took 15 min to change each one. should have replaced them all before starting but who knew.  Thanks to all our new friends for the good time.  It was good to put faces with each one of you.  Here is the only pics that I have of the Terra stuck!!! ( Look how close the door is to the snow and the Oh crap look on my face)


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Tahoeskier

Thanks to everyone who helped with the event. We really enjoyed seeing all of you and your amazing machines.  Very happy that you plan on doing it again next year Steve. Thanks again, Dennis and Darla


----------



## PJL

BV206 pulling stuck cat out of the water???  We need the back story on that.


----------



## Track Addict

It ends with a tucker 2000 getting the job done!  Check the you tube videos up the thread a bit.

There was some water on the edge of the trail a few cats found.  This one found the most!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

i very much want to thank each and everyone that came to mccall idaho, i myself, so enjoyed meeting each one of you, and sharing our love of snow catting...most sincerely, pontoon princess


----------



## PJL

Track Addict said:


> It ends with a tucker 2000 getting the job done!  Check the you tube videos up the thread a bit.
> 
> There was some water on the edge of the trail a few cats found.  This one found the most!




Found it, good thing I looked.  I missed an entire page.  I'm going cattin' this week..  That's it.


----------



## Cidertom

Track Addict said:


> It ends with a tucker 2000 getting the job done


 
This is the same one that needed rescue later?


----------



## Track Addict

Day before I didn't see that one but the tucker 2000 returned the favor twice on Saturday.


----------



## tom

Pulled my truck and trailer out of a jam on Saturday as well..


----------



## Nikson

Once again, thanks to everyone for posting pictures... 
Glad its as fan as always!!!


----------



## NorCal

Man that looks like it was an awesome weekend!!! So jealous I was not able to make it with the ST4, I got a year to plan for the next one.. Thanks for posting all the photos.


----------



## vintagebike

*McCall locals*

As I am traveling around in McCall, now doing my "normal" stuff everyone is commenting on how great it was to see all the SnowcCats and asking "where can I get one?"  Ha, Ha most all snapped up already.    But if you have one to sell I can point them your way. Steve


----------



## vintagebike

*Strange brew*

I'm sure Salmon River Brewery would like your comments on the Snow Cat Golden Orange.  Should we have it again next year?  Or just some PBR?  Steve


----------



## vintagebike

*Star News story*

A star is born.  Jinn's Torpedo and McCallin' All Cats 2017 look to be tomorrow's front page news.:

http://www.mccallstarnews.com/


----------



## pointy chops

*Re: Strange brew*



vintagebike said:


> I'm sure Salmon River Brewery would like your comments on the Snow Cat Golden Orange.  Should we have it again next year?  Or just some PBR?  Steve



The Snowcat Golden was really good, the wife even enjoyed a glass the fist night at Little Ski Hill


----------



## aksnocat

Love all the pics and stories. I'm soo jealous. Wish I could have been there, but according to Google Maps it's more than 2500 miles to McCall from my home in Fairbanks, AK. If I brought mine ('77 Tucker 1742) I'm confident that I would have been the attendee that came from the farthest away - unless Snowtrack Nome brought one of his.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Half of me says I wished I could have been there especially to see a Kristi under its own power and see a weasel that didn't make the driver walk home . I did see there was a bv206 the other part of me says lucky had you been there you would hav found your self working on that one. To be honest though I travel with my laptop and after 17 years of experience with those things there is a lot I could have shared with the poor sucker who owns it. not to mention I have the whole set of electronic tech manuals on my hard drive. looks like you all had a lot of fun. maybe some day when I'm semi retired.


----------



## vintagebike

*full front page*


----------



## vintagebike

*limited edition event prints*

All the artist proofs of the event poster sold out before and during the Saturday dinner.  I have arranged for Scott Anderson the artist to produce a counter signed and numbered version titled " McCallin' All Cats 2017". He should have #s 1-25 ready in a few weeks.  The 19.6" x 23.8 image will be giclee printed on archival paper with a 3" border for matting.  The title, series number and counter signature will be in pencil. The cost is $75 each plus the cost of a mailing tube or box and postage.  Private message to me if interested.  Steve


----------



## vintagebike

*Last post for McCsllin' All Cats 2017*

Well, it's snowing heavily here in McCall.  I want to thank everyone for coming to our first event sponsored by the new McCall Vintage SnowCat Club.  Thanks too to our host sites and hotels. We learned a lot and will make it even better next year.  So now we are on to the new 2018 thread.  Thanks again from Steve, Cathy , the McCall Crew and the MVSC.


----------



## Mill666er

A swarm of orange at the little hill challenge at Brundage Mt Resort. Not much to hear except for that annoying 453T under the hood so you can mute if you like.

https://youtu.be/vAGK0aYjoUk


----------



## DAVENET

Been gone for a week & playing catch-up! What was the final tally for cat's in attendance??  And did the Yeti only get to come out & play the first day?


----------



## vintagebike

Looks like we had 30 Snow Cats.  70 folks came to the Saturday dinner.   Steve


----------



## vintagebike

*Remembering McCallin' All Cats 2017*

McCallin’ All Cats 2018 will be here VERY soon.   Just a few of the hundreds of pics in this thread!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

great photo, vintage bike guy,


take another look at this photo, the only blur in the photo, is what? 


Tucker Sno-Cat - Kitten...


truly looking forward to this years jamboree event...


----------



## vintagebike

OK, so your Kitten is fast?  Sounds like a challenge- how about a race at Little Ski Hill?  Cathy's Kitten Li'l Cat against the Red(ish)Baron Tom Kitten. :


----------



## PJL

Very long exposures make the photos blurry.  The speed is an illusion.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

vintagebike said:


> OK, so your Kitten is fast?  Sounds like a challenge- how about a race at Little Ski Hill?  Cathy's Kitten Li'l Cat against the Red(ish)Baron Tom Kitten. :




LOL, my racing days are over...

slow slow slow and enjoy the journey, you meet the nicest people in a tucker sno-cat, i will be bringing a couple of machines never seen before on the sno,
looking forward to the jamboree...

FYI, the kitten is known as Gizmo


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> Very long exposures make the photos blurry.  The speed is an illusion.



nice try mr PJL, fyi, the kitten is FAST...out ran the torpedo, yes, the very same torpedo that showed it's speed at the midwest clowder this year


----------

